
Model 3 unofficial road trip ends in crash, driver blames Autopilot - jijojv
https://electrek.co/2018/05/25/tesla-model-3-unofficial-road-trip-crash-driver-blames-autopilot/
======
SCAQTony
If you are driving a Tesla and it is on "autopilot" and it gets into an
accident, it is summarily your fault for trusting it. How many accidents have
to happen before the public realizes this "autopilot" feature has caused
fatalities for those that trusted its ability be an actucal "autopilot"

------
nanis
> Tesla does not yet have a presence in Eastern Europe

The accident happened in Greece which, while it is geographically located east
of Brussels, one would not refer to as "Eastern Europe" unless one is rather
unaware of the connotation of the phrase from recent history. But, then, this
is Tesla.

> Model 3 hasn’t yet been homologated in Europe

Now, was a GRE word really called for here?

------
jijojv
You You Xue, an early Tesla Model 3 owner, created the project to tour North
America and Europe and show the new electric vehicle to the many reservation
holders.

Electrek’s Take

When he says that it hits the median at an “exit fork”, the accident sounds
reminiscent of the fatal Model X accident on Autopilot in Mountain View where
it confused the median for a lane.

